# Marx Locomotive



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

I couldn't give it away so I cleaned it up and started sanding it down. Now I have to find somewhere to test it. Hopefully it will work as the internals were not corroded, just had alot of dust on them.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is bad. The copper does need a spring for the center pin. At least you know what it looks like inside. The reverse unit is two position and there is no easy wasty to clean it. A 14 volt bulb from Radio Shack will do the trick for you.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I am glad to see that you are fixing the set up :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

I had the spring out laying in my parts can when I took the picture. This is gonna sound stupid but, what exactly is bad on it?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The copper is well corroded but it should clean up along with the wheels. The rest looks good..


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

I cleaned the the pickup with 150 grit sandpaper and it looks really good. I'm amazed at what a can of compressed air can do. I had a dust cloud flying through the basement when I hit it with that stuff. Looks actually really good inside now.

T-Man, How do you pull the wheels off? I'd like to do that eventually and really go nuts cleaning it up.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One wire from the top coil to the top brush. Power to the other coil end and the bottom brush will test the motor. This way you bypass the reverse unit. DC will work.


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

*It's ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I had it over to a friend that runs O and we tested it. It does run, just not very well. I think I'll keep it for a shelf piece. I painted it Gloss black and stuck it in the oven for 10 minutes to bake the paint and it looks good now. Needs the side rails put back on once I get them cleaned up.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Looks good! If you search hard enough B&M placed a plastic box car shell in the oven. It's a good picture.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Looks good! If you search hard enough B&M placed a plastic box car shell in the oven. It's a good picture.


Does everyone "bake" there locos after they paint them?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No I do not bake. Here is the picture


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Another Word on Marker Lights*

I was in AC Moore today and got a bag of aligator clips for 2.39 with a coupon. In the jewelry section I discovered Joulee ( littke packages of jewel marker lights for 4.99). Approx 42 pieces of 3mm. Reds looks good, but no dark green was there. Some interesting colors though.If you are not particular where you get your parts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> No I do not bake. Here is the picture


I don't really see the need to bake cast or plastic.
Maybe tin is a different story?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Heat always helps. I am impressed with the outdoor John Deere paint on the old 021 switches. It has a tough auto finish, probably urethane.


----------



## Rob Snyder (Oct 31, 2009)

I baked it more out of curiosity than anything. It turned out really nice and the garage didn't stink like fumes. Yeah, I have an oven in the garage. I have a huge vent fan from a paint booth that keeps air flow which kept me from having an explosion from fumes.


----------

